# WGB - WAM Global



## System (4 May 2018)

WAM Global Limited aims to provide shareholders with exposure to international undervalued growth companies identified using Wilson Asset Management's research-driven and market-driven investment processes. The company will invest in undervalued international growth companies with a bias to small-to-medium sized companies. 

The research-driven investment process involves extensive research, focusing on free cash flow, return on equity and the quality of the potential investee company. Each company is rated with respect to management, earnings growth potential, valuation and industry position.

The market-driven investment process takes advantage of short-term relative arbitrages and mispricings in global equity markets. 

It is anticipated that WGB will list on the ASX during June 2018.

http://wilsonassetmanagement.com.au


----------



## Knobby22 (6 May 2018)

Might be interested in this one.


----------



## Joe Blow (31 December 2019)

Geoffrey Wilson has bought more than 230,000 WGB on market this month. If anyone should have an instinct about WGB's future prospects it will be him, so I'm putting it down as my top competition pick for 2020.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 March 2020)

Joe Blow said:


> Geoffrey Wilson has bought more than 230,000 WGB on market this month. If anyone should have an instinct about WGB's future prospects it will be him, so I'm putting it down as my top competition pick for 2020.



about to present to market 4pm today.... longest Bull Run in history officially over


----------



## finicky (12 March 2020)

According to the Feb update, out today, their LICs are now 1/3rd in cash with other unspecified protection except for the leaders lic (WLE) and the global lic (WGB) which is only 11.2% in cash. So this'll tilt me to the others if I add: WAM, WAX, WMI, WAA


----------



## frugal.rock (10 December 2020)

Up nearly 4% today.
Not bad for a overall down day like today...
WLE has been causing me to notice it on occasion lately also.


----------

